# Sugar Patch?



## appjax (Jul 2, 2002)

Help.....Is there a sugar patch equivalent of the nicotine patch that would help me get through sugar withdrawls?  I want to start eating a sugar-free diet as recommended by just about everyone here on the board but don't have a clue where to start as almost everything I eat has some form of either natural sugar or a sugar substitute.  

Can any of you suggest a good way to taper off sugar intake or do you have to just go cold turkey?  BTW...I am female, tall and thin, with very low body fat so I don't gain weight as a result of my current diet but I know that I am probably reeking havoc on my Insulin levels.

Any suggestions from those of you who have been where I am would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2002)

Why don't you gradually cut back on your sugar intake, and if necessary eat fruit to passify your gravings.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 2, 2002)

I wouldn't recommend tapering...every time you eat it you crave it more!  Cut yourself off for three days and your cravings will be gone!


----------



## appjax (Jul 2, 2002)

Daminit!!!!  That's what I thought I would have to do.  Well if it's going to suck I might as well make it really suck and quit drinking Diet Pepsi at the same time....SHIT!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 2, 2002)

Actually, Glutamine can help a bit!  Try 2-5 grams in between meals, and especially at night! 


DP


----------



## ZECH (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by appjax *_
> Daminit!!!!  That's what I thought I would have to do.  Well if it's going to suck I might as well make it really suck and quit drinking Diet Pepsi at the same time....SHIT!



Well actually, you wouldn't have to quit drinking diet Pepsi unless you wanted to. It doesn't contain sugar and has no calories. But it does contain an artificial sweetner that may be bad to consume in high quantities. I don't think one or so a day is bad!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 2, 2002)

> Is there a sugar patch equivalent of the nicotine patch that would help me get through sugar withdrawls?



Now wouldn't that be the BOMB!  Too bad!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I wouldn't recommend tapering...every time you eat it you crave it more!  Cut yourself off for three days and your cravings will be gone!



Quiting "cold turkey" does not work for everyone.


----------

